# F'n pinched nerves



## jublhu4 (Dec 14, 2016)

I cannot for the life of me complete a back workout without pinching a nerve. I've tried everything.. today I pinched 2.. fml.. 

Yall have any advice to prevent this? Currently off cycle, if that matters.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 14, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> I cannot for the life of me complete a back workout without pinching a nerve. I've tried everything.. today I pinched 2.. fml..
> 
> Yall have any advice to prevent this? Currently off cycle, if that matters.


I guess I'm trying to figure out how a person would know specifically if they pinched one or two, or a cluster of them. I can only offer that maybe its a form issue?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 14, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I guess I'm trying to figure out how a person would know specifically if they pinched one or two, or a cluster of them. I can only offer that maybe its a form issue?



Exactly what I was thinking when I read this. How do you know you have pinched nerves? Explain the situation a little more OP. Maybe then we can help.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 15, 2016)

It's almost like a small "pop" and then a shooting pain. It tends to in my middle back, over to the side just a touch. It gets worse when I turn my head side to side or look down.. 

Other is in my lumbar over to the side just a touch. Gets shooting pain when I bend over.. 

I try to be a form nazi, so I would be pissed if it was something to do with form.. I'll find a picture and put dots where it's painful


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 15, 2016)

Where the green dots are. The pain will decrease daily for 4 or 5 days before it's gone completely.


----------



## IHI (Dec 15, 2016)

Go to a GOOD chiro, get decompressed, enjoy lifting again. 
Lifting bud at work is down 60lbs on left side, fingers and thumb tingley/numb. Got him to come to my current pt guy for a consult, pinched nerve up near neck area, so been stretching on his neck qnd other stuff, sent him home tonight with a neck retraction thing that uses 8lbs of water as a counter weight and hooks under chin and back of skull for 15 minutes. 2 visits had tingling isolated to 1 finger tip only, tonight after retraction he texted me no numb/tingley at all. Trainer said really beat up and isolate triceps to buy ld strength back up to other side and dont shrug heavy no more.

So there is possible non evasive help, ya just gotta seek it out


----------



## pastepotpete (Dec 15, 2016)

1) how much time a day do you stretch


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2016)

Get a lacrosse ball deep into those spots. Its gonna hurt but u have to loosen all that shit up if it keeps happening over and over in the same spots


----------



## IHI (Dec 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Get a lacrosse ball deep into those spots. Its gonna hurt but u have to loosen all that shit up if it keeps happening over and over in the same spots



Yeah, me and that lacross ball are best buds right now in theropy


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 15, 2016)

pastepotpete said:


> 1) how much time a day do you stretch


Probably not as much as I should..


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Get a lacrosse ball deep into those spots. Its gonna hurt but u have to loosen all that shit up if it keeps happening over and over in the same spots


I'll definitely give this a try


----------



## pastepotpete (Jan 1, 2017)

try to work on your posture or just strengthen your frontal abombinals the better your posture is the more smooth it the neurons in the body will flow to each other if you posture sucks and you have a beer belly the neurons will not flow as smooth .. PTs like to tell us nice abs have nothing to do with good posture .. bullshit.. its because some of their clients will never have decent abs and the PTs dont have the equipment for ab work and cant take the chance to worry if their client tries to get on the mat and falls

also some people on here are against pain meds .. **** that.. you take as precribed or half the dose the doc prescribed abs not only help posture they help the medication flow more smoothly throughout the body


----------

